# Cannula itch



## Lauras87 (Sep 5, 2013)

Is it normal for your cannula site area to itch?

It felt uncomfortable on Tuesday but when the rep & nurse checked it was ok.

But it's really itchy & looks a little pink under the tape thing (I've not lifted the tape but I can see the pink going under the tape)

I need to change cannulas tomorrow but wanted to check if its normal for the itch.

I've just filled a new cartridge & now modelling the new perfume by novo nordisk


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 5, 2013)

Ask your GP for some cavilon spray. Make sure it's spray and not cream.
Use sparingly as costs something like ?11/28ml


----------



## Redkite (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Is it normal for your cannula site area to itch?
> 
> It felt uncomfortable on Tuesday but when the rep & nurse checked it was ok.
> 
> ...


If it felt ok on day one and then became itchy/sore on day 2/3, it may be wise to change it.  You don't want it to be uncomfortable, you should hardly know it's there.  A bit pink is ok (we put a bit of savlon on after taking out the old cannula), but if it's bright red that would indicate an infection that would need antibiotics (this is not common, it's only happened to my son twice in 7 years of pumping).

The other cause of itching could be the adhesive.  Different types are available (with different infusion sets), or you could use a barrier cream or spray like Cavilon as Sue suggested (we use Cavilon cream under sensors, works ok for him).  Or some people use a piece of tegaderm (also available from GP) on their skin, and insert the cannula through this.

I know that novorapid perfume well, seems to be my favourite brand!


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks sue & redkite


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 5, 2013)

I had exactly the same experience as you in my first week Laura.

Skin seemed to go pink under the sticky and sites were generally itchy. I wondered if I was having a reaction to the adhesive (though I don't ususally)

I think in part for me it was hyper-awareness and the newness of it all, which lead me to worry as I had no way of knowing if this 'felt right'. After a week or two they just seemed to stop itching/redness never appeared, and I don't know why 

Occasionally I'll get a slightly itchy one now, but I worry about it far less as over the 2 years it has just been occasional for me and seems to come and go on a whim.

My ready-reckoner for whether a site needs changing or not is always more pain/discomfort related, along with rising BGs. If a site really hurts going in or is tender to the touch after an hour or so and BGs are rising I'll probably swap it, but I sometimes give 'benefit of doubt' over itchiness.

As you've already experienced the pump can tell if the site is 'blocked' and will give you a no-delivery alarm, but sometimes some BG upheaval can preceed this.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 5, 2013)

Hmmm Tuesday to Friday?  4 days .....

I don't know about anyone else but I really thought it was max 3 days for cannulas?  Though I change mine every 2 days on advice, since I already had a number of iffy jab sites, the theory being try not to get any more.


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 5, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Hmmm Tuesday to Friday?  4 days .....
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but I really thought it was max 3 days for cannulas?  Though I change mine every 2 days on advice, since I already had a number of iffy jab sites, the theory being try not to get any more.



You've got me thinking now! I put it in just before lunch on Tuesday so technically it's not 3 full days.

I rung about my order today as I'd forgotten to order batteries & have been told Roche have a back log of getting orders out so bit worried about running out of stuff if I change too early or messing up as I only have 1 cannula with tubing, 1 without & 1 cartridge


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 5, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Hmmm Tuesday to Friday?  4 days .....
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but I really thought it was max 3 days for cannulas?  Though I change mine every 2 days on advice, since I already had a number of iffy jab sites, the theory being try not to get any more.



Tues to Friday in my book is 3 days


----------



## trophywench (Sep 5, 2013)

I know Sue, I'd counted them both as full days when I typed that!  Twerp.


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 5, 2013)

Had to do a change due to my bloods going over 22 & noticing I was leaking when I did a correction.

New cannula is fine compared to the old one, no itch or pinkness.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 6, 2013)

Glad that you were able to change the cannula and that it feels better


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 6, 2013)

If that's the second cannula fail/problem you have had already Laura then I would suggest you get on to your DSN about different/shorter versions you can try - you shouldn't have that many fails so quickly IMO and it might suggest that the sets you are using don't suit you?

When I on my saline week most of the sets I was given were the longer sort and I had no end of problems (though thankfully not BGs since I was only 'pretending' at the time).


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 6, 2013)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> If that's the second cannula fail/problem you have had already Laura then I would suggest you get on to your DSN about different/shorter versions you can try - you shouldn't have that many fails so quickly IMO and it might suggest that the sets you are using don't suit you?
> 
> When I on my saline week most of the sets I was given were the longer sort and I had no end of problems (though thankfully not BGs since I was only 'pretending' at the time).



It was my first cannula change but had a problem my first night & not sure if just re priming the line was right with an occlusion.

I'm using flex links 8/60 at the moment, ill keep an eye on it & if it keeps happening then might ask for the other cannula length.

It's just hard to know if I'm doing it right when I come across issues or if I'm just panicking


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 8, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> I'm using flex links 8/60 at the moment, ill keep an eye on it & if it keeps happening then might ask for the other cannula length.
> 
> It's just hard to know if I'm doing it right when I come across issues or if I'm just panicking



I know that feeling of 'not knowing' all too well!

I'm relatively lean, but not excessively so and personally found 8mm uncomfy/unreliable. Seemed to feel like it was hitting something 'inside' with accompanying sharp pain.

6mm 90 degree ones were better, but still offered fairly limited site availability. It wasn't until I tried the angled ones that I found one that suited me best, so it's a good idea to get a few of all the types that fit your pump IMO


----------

